# Was passiert generell in der onClick Methode?



## thif (27. Nov 2012)

Hallo Leute,

grundlegende Frage zum Softwaredesign.
Man nehme zum Beispiel eine ganz einfache GUI. Der User tippt etwas ein und clicked dann auf den "Send"-Button. Was passiert jetzt ganz allgemein in der onClicked Methode zu diesem Button? Klar man liest jetzt den vom User eingegebenen Text aus. Jetzt muss irgendetwas in der Geschäftslogik passieren. Und was wird dann mit dem String gemacht, den ich jetzt ausgelesen habe, wo soll jetzt die Geschäftslogik implementiert werden, in der onClick-Methode selber? Welches "Design-Pattern" ist denn jetzt anzuwenden


----------



## TryToHelp (27. Nov 2012)

Nein die Geschäftslogik gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht in dei onClick Methode, sondern in eine eigene Klasse, diese kann der onClick aufrufen und danach die GUI aktualisierung übernehmen ;-)


----------



## thif (27. Nov 2012)

Ok.


----------

